# Two eggs!!



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey Everyone - I know I've been invisible for a while but I wanted to pop on for a second and tell people who will share my excitement that we got our first eggs today! Al called me to tell me Poofins was in the nest box making funny sounds and wouldn't even come out for some scratch. She laid the blue one, so now I'm wondering which of the SLW laid the other one!


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats on your first egg! I'm sure that the rest of the flock will all be laying soon.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya!! My Silkie Powder Puff laid her first egg yesterday too!


----------



## raiserrusty (Jul 4, 2013)

Congrats on your eggs I've just started getting them this week it's great


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

How old are all if your guys' new layers?


----------



## raiserrusty (Jul 4, 2013)

Mine have been around 5 mo.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

CONGRATS! I love getting my first eggs from some new pullets!


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

kessy09 said:


> How old are all if your guys' new layers?


Mine are 24 weeks.


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

kessy09 said:


> How old are all if your guys' new layers?


My new pullets this year haven't laid yet but sometime in this month they should.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm waiting on my 7 1/2 month old American Game pullets to start laying. They're starting to get red in the comb, so hopefully not too much longer.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> I'm waiting on my 7 1/2 month old American Game pullets to start laying. They're starting to get red in the comb, so hopefully not too much longer.


Yes, I did notice the girls getting nice and red so I knew it wouldn't be long. We have been checking for eggs for a couple if weeks. And look what I found today - a secret stash BEHIND a nest box! Sneaky little chickens!!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice eggs!! 

I have 23 hens between the ages of 3 months and 6 months. Someone was in the nest box today and reorganized it into a perfect nest/bowl shape. I wonder is that an indication whoever did it is getting ready to lay? The only one who is really red in the face is my Light Sussex but she's only 15.5 weeks old.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Chippets said:


> Yes, I did notice the girls getting nice and red so I knew it wouldn't be long. We have been checking for eggs for a couple if weeks. And look what I found today - a secret stash BEHIND a nest box! Sneaky little chickens!!
> 
> View attachment 13309


lol, Good for you! I wish I could find a stash here.  Beautiful eggs BTW.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

MaransGuy said:


> lol, Good for you! I wish I could find a stash here.  Beautiful eggs BTW.


Thanks!


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

kessy09 said:


> Nice eggs!! I have 23 hens between the ages of 3 months and 6 months. Someone was in the nest box today and reorganized it into a perfect nest/bowl shape. I wonder is that an indication whoever did it is getting ready to lay? The only one who is really red in the face is my Light Sussex but she's only 15.5 weeks old.


My girls made a beautiful bowl nest too. I would imagine that would mean she's close, but I'm no expert!


----------



## sandeep (Aug 14, 2013)

My white star and Rhode Island layed today well they layed two days ago but the shells where so thin, today they were hard.


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

Chippets said:


> Yes, I did notice the girls getting nice and red so I knew it wouldn't be long. We have been checking for eggs for a couple if weeks. And look what I found today - a secret stash BEHIND a nest box! Sneaky little chickens!!
> 
> View attachment 13309


Haha!  Chickens can be sneaky especially with laying eggs. I used to have 2 Easter Eggers that would love hiding in the brush piles around my yard, they would lay in there occasionally too.


----------

